# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Baby Gray Tree Frogs

## jon kay

This years crop of baby gray tree frogs coming out of the pond that I imported 7 years ago to the area.  They are native to Michigan but were not in my area.  I made my back yard and the neighborhood a new home for the species. Everyone loves their song! :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Very nice!  Welcome to the forum Jon.  How did you "import" them?

----------


## Kurt

Welcome aboard, are you from Michigan?

----------


## Ebony

Very cool Jon Kay, welcome to the forum. :Smile:

----------


## jon kay

Friends of mine who live on the Western side of the state mentioned that they heard gray tree frogs in the spring.  A quick trip to the pond on their property and a few bucket full of tadpoles later, here they are.

----------


## Kurt

Without me hitting the books and looking it up, does this species normally occur in your part of the state?

----------


## into

> Without me hitting the books and looking it up, does this species normally occur in your part of the state?


I believe they do, my girlfreind's mom said that she had tree frogs in her yard... she's in western MI.  She said they were green, but I know Hyla cinerea aren't in Michigan.

----------


## BJnMe

I live in West MI, Greys are all over on my side of the state.

----------


## Kurt

OK good.

----------


## Tom

interesting how old is the neighborhood? when did you introduce the frogs? and where is the closest place to you that you have found them, how far away is that? sorry for all the questions im just curious

----------


## jon kay

The houses around here were built in the 50's. The only water close by is lake st clair.  I introduced toads, chorus frogs, peepers and gray tree frogs over the last 6 years.  All the species were quick to adapt and reproduce in my pond except the gray tree frogs which only this year did they finally have a good showing of them singing in the neighborhood and laying eggs in my pond.  I have also brought in red spotted newts which also have taken off and are self sufficient. 

The closest I have heard tree frogs has been about 20 miles away at metro parks.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> I believe they do, my girlfreind's mom said that she had tree frogs in her yard... she's in western MI.  She said they were green, but I know Hyla cinerea aren't in Michigan.



It amazes me how much they can look like a green tree frog when they have their green suits on.
It amazes me even more how good they are at shifting colors to camouflage themselves.

----------


## into

> It amazes me how much they can look like a green tree frog when they have their green suits on.
> It amazes me even more how good they are at shifting colors to camouflage themselves.


I've been interested in them since reading about them here on the forum. everyone seems to really like them. I know they are here in Maryland, but I have yet to venture out at night to look... actually, I wouldn't know where to start looking.

----------


## thejolta

I actually found a third gray tree frog tonight to add to my male and females.  I love them they're such good insect hunters and while they're typically completely freaked out at first once you get them used to their cage you can just take the top off and play with them while the other ones just relax on the lip of the cage.  Plus they feel so cool walking across your hands with their cups.  Their call is pretty cute too.  Once I find a camera I'll have to start posting some pictures of them.  But at night they're really good hunters.  I usually go outside and pick up some huge moths and put them in their cage and when I turn off the lights you can hear all 3 just flying around the cage.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> I live in West MI, Greys are all over on my side of the state.


After consulting the books, you have both species of grays running around all over up there! (both H. versicolor and H. chrysoscelis.)




> I've been interested in them since reading about them here on the forum. everyone seems to really like them. I know they are here in Maryland, but I have yet to venture out at night to look... actually, I wouldn't know where to start looking.


Maryland looks like it is mostly H. versicolor. Warm rainy nights are best to find them, though it is getting later in the season. A bit of research will lead you to places to look for them on such nights. While I have no experience with H. versicolor, H. chrysoscelis seems to gravitate to outdoor lighting to get an easy meal. Another trick I have not tried personally, is to try playing recorded calls. This can attract both females and satellite males if conditions are right.




> I actually found a third gray tree frog tonight to add to my male and females.  I love them they're such good insect hunters and while they're typically completely freaked out at first once you get them used to their cage you can just take the top off and play with them while the other ones just relax on the lip of the cage.  Plus they feel so cool walking across your hands with their cups.  Their call is pretty cute too.  Once I find a camera I'll have to start posting some pictures of them.  But at night they're really good hunters.  I usually go outside and pick up some huge moths and put them in their cage and when I turn off the lights you can hear all 3 just flying around the cage.


I caught another juvenile at work last night! That means both my daughter and I are now at our legal limit for them. However, a local pet shop  currently has 5 month old H. versicolor, CB, for 4 dollars each! _(Although this particular shop is less than trustworthy....they are more likely captive hatched chrysoscelis which makes them illegal to sell in Nebraska unless documentation proving the source is from another state...)_

----------


## MikeP

Check this one that was relaxing on my porch in Oakland Twp just north of Rochester, MI

----------


## Kurt

Very nice. When was the picture taken?

----------


## MikeP

It was probably late July or early August this past summer.  While I have many frogs and toads around my home (I have a pond on the lot.), I haven't been particularly into them.  But, this guy was rather stunning; sitting there all nicely compacted and very colorful.  This picture really doesn't do him/her justice.

----------

